# Need trailer light wires fixed!



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Need to fix the connector/or wiring on my van soI can pull a trailer this weekend. Any recommendations. Gulf Breeze, Navarre or Pcola area.I use to use Gold Crown but they are not there anymore


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Most of the time, it is cheaper to buy a kit from Advance or Autozone that will plug into the wiring harness under the rear of the vehicle, and will have a 4 pin trailer pigtail coming out of it for use with a trailer. I am assuming your rear lights already work on your van.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.etrailer.com/wiring.aspx


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I got tired of trouble shooting my trailer wiring, with all the cuts, splices and otherwise crappy connections. I finally just bought a whole kit including lights, plug, harness, and had it done in an hour or two. So much easier than trying to troubleshoot someone else's crappy install


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Give me a call when you get a chance. I'll be glad to help. I did mine a few weeks ago. Replaced all bulbs with LEDs , all new grounds (probably your problem) and soldered all connections. Works like a champ, not a hiccup. I'll be home for a while just let me know when you have some time.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Give me a call in the am Kelvin... I'll give you a hand... It _should _be a piece of cake...


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Lights have been fixed.


----------

